# IMS move into brewed coffee accessories



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Whilst browsing the IMS website for some information for another thread I came across new products they now have for both Syphons and the Aeropress, there are 2 varieties of each with different filter finenesses.

http://www.imsfiltri.com/risultati-ricerca/?lang=en&competition=0&post_type=i-all&post_type=i-all&comp=AeroPress&type=0&capienza=0&varianti=0&varianti-a=0&varianti-r=0&competition=competition-item&submit=Search

http://www.imsfiltri.com/risultati-ricerca/?lang=en&competition=0&post_type=i-all&post_type=i-all&comp=Syphon&type=0&capienza=0&varianti=0&varianti-a=0&varianti-r=0&competition=competition-item&submit=Search

If there is enough interest and my supplier stocks them I will be happy to run another group buy for IMS stuff as soon as I get the Gaggia brass plate one sorted and running.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the metal filter for syphon died because they never tended to be very good


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If this new stuff works as well as the shower screens do then they could be onto a winner I know I'd be buying the finer aeropress one if I had an aeropress.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Not sure what may be different about the Aeropress discs as a against the others available. I guess whether I try one depends on the price! Right now, I'm happy enough with the Kaffeologie one.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Charlie, I don't see any listing for shower screens that are compatible with the Sage Dual Boiler. What have you learned?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bolta said:


> Charlie, I don't see any listing for shower screens that are compatible with the Sage Dual Boiler. What have you learned?


You have to buy a Nuova Simonelli brass dispersion block and the NS fitment screen and then slightly modify the group gasket by removing the ridge on the inner diameter of it, or at least that's what I have done.

There is maybe one of the flat versions that will fit as well, I need to dig out my original screen and the calipers and measure away. I'll post back when I have done this.


----------

